# dtc



## hjhnracing (Jun 29, 2006)

I put gas in my GTO yesterday and upon driving it the check engine light came on. I removed and replaced the gas cap but the light remains on, any ideas?


----------



## blownchevy (Sep 3, 2006)

yeah, take it to the dealer if it is still under warranty.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

trry dis con the positive batt and re con. it may clear what ever code its throwing. if dont work, dealer vist is in your future


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

hjhnracing said:


> I put gas in my GTO yesterday and upon driving it the check engine light came on. I removed and replaced the gas cap but the light remains on, any ideas?


Probably the gas cap. You can go to just about any auto parts store and let them hook it up to a code reader to see what the problem is, or just take it to the dealer like EEZ said.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:cool


----------

